
I installed an Amazon Echo Dot in a car and it was the best infotainment system - urahara
http://www.businessinsider.com/using-amazon-echo-dot-in-a-car-2017-7
======
BoorishBears
My car (2017 Volt) has that same head unit, but with CarPlay (I'm surprised
his doesn't have CarPlay)

CarPlay can do every thing mentioned with Siri, while _also_ not keeping an
Echo Dot in a car 365 days a year. If you don't have CarPlay Bluetooth alone
can already get pretty close with "Siri hands free"

------
girvo
So, a number of years ago I had a cute stand/charger and plug for my iPhone
3GS in my Suzuki Swift, and I basically used the phone for everything via
voice control; downside was I had to press the large button on the stand, but
aside from that it was brilliant, though the voice control back then was a bit
limited.

These days I think the same thing with Siri or Androids one would be
brilliant, as just like the OP it can be truly handsfree, except it gives you
the ability to do directions and more. I suppose I can't quite see why I'd get
something like this when my phone can do it better?

------
lscotte
Android Auto and it's ilk are the future here. This is a neat hack, but having
everything integrated into the head unit is great. We have two Kia's with this
setup - it's early, limited, and has bugs, but is just awesome. Voice
recognition works well.

------
nategri
I _badly_ want to do this, but my car doesn't have a built-in hotspot and I
can already tell tethering it to my phone every time will be more trouble than
its worth.

